# Where to claim when hit by uninsured driver?



## pmck (22 Mar 2004)

Hi,

An uninsured driver crashed into the side of my car last night. Is there any way I can recoup my repair costs?


Thanks,
P.


----------



## Elcato (22 Mar 2004)

Yes - The motor insurance bureau which we all contibute 1% (I think ?) to when getting insurance. See a solicitor for details.


----------



## pmck (22 Mar 2004)

Thanks Elcato. Are you sure? I thought MIB only deals with personal injuries rather than repairs to damaged vehicles??


----------



## Elcato (23 Mar 2004)

I'm not certain but I think they do cover this. Try the website.
www.mibi.ie


----------



## Savy (24 Mar 2004)

Did you give the driver the opportunity to pay for any damages?


----------



## WEST HAM (7 Apr 2004)

*No Insurance*

Have you informed your own insurance company of the accident. They should be able to assist you in recouping your money from the MIBI. Act fast on this as I know that new rules are coming in regarding notification of such accidents to the MIBI


----------

